# What is your 'Grail' pen?



## config

Am interested in seeing everyone's opinion on your 'grail' pen you're willing to use everyday.


----------



## Drumguy

Bic


----------



## jar

I don't really have a "grail" pen and I don't have any pens I would not use. there are some pens I would love to have if I were ever rich enough; the Dantitrio One Hundred Kids pen by Kosetsu but reality says I need to be satisfied with an Only One Kid fountain pen by him.


----------



## gangrel

Since I post most of the time, using a maki-e of that level would be almost criminal. It's also why I couldn't list the Namiki Yukari Nightline here.

That I would be willing to use every day...Omas Arco, green and brown. Both of which I have.


----------



## Nokie

Anything upper end Montblanc for starters.


----------



## maxixix

Montblanc JFK 1917


----------



## Perazzi-man

The fountain used by David Suchet in "Poirot". I found it and bought it.


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## hector67

Montbalnc Octavian


----------



## heb

Montblanc "Hemingway", ca 1992.


----------



## Canuck Doc

jar said:


> I don't really have a "grail" pen and I don't have any pens I would not use. there are some pens I would love to have if I were ever rich enough; the Dantitrio One Hundred Kids pen by Kosetsu but reality says I need to be satisfied with an Only One Kid fountain pen by him.


Wow, that is truly a beautiful pen. I had no idea they got to this level of art, seriously. And I've been a big fan of fountain pens for 30 years (since I was a teen).

So so what does something like this go for?


----------



## Canuck Doc

I probably don't have the experience of the other fountain pen geeks here (I humbly hope I can be considered one, so no malicious intent with that statement), but my grail has always been Mont Blanc - likely because they have a name and recognition. 

But honestly, I already have my Grail - a patient of mine saw that I write with a fountain pen, and she bought a cheap (but older) Schaeffer fountain pen with fine nib at a garage sale specifically for me. I think it cost her $5, and yet it is the most valuable pen I own...


----------



## jar

Canuck Doc said:


> Wow, that is truly a beautiful pen. I had no idea they got to this level of art, seriously. And I've been a big fan of fountain pens for 30 years (since I was a teen).
> 
> So so what does something like this go for?


The 100 Kids pens run about $17,000.00 or so. The gold colored pen in this picture is also by him, it is based on the folktale Momotaro (Peach Boy) about an old couple who find a peach with a baby inside.


----------



## oztech

Happy with my Cross and Parker for now.


----------



## gangrel

High-end maki-e involving lots of gold dust pretty much always carry a price sticker that will make you wince...if not flee in terror.  That's all done by hand. Incredibly painstaking. Mind, the 2 flanking the gold centerpiece there, ain't exactly cheap, but they're rather closer to sane. 

Dude...*6* Nakaya urushis???? Or are the ones on the right something else? Clip doesn't look quite like Nakaya, so it's not clear. Nice!


----------



## jar

gangrel said:


> High-end maki-e involving lots of gold dust pretty much always carry a price sticker that will make you wince...if not flee in terror.  That's all done by hand. Incredibly painstaking. Mind, the 2 flanking the gold centerpiece there, ain't exactly cheap, but they're rather closer to sane.
> 
> Dude...*6* Nakaya urushis???? Or are the ones on the right something else? Clip doesn't look quite like Nakaya, so it's not clear. Nice!


The three on the East and the three on the West are kissin cousins. The East trio are Platinum Izumos while the West trio are Nakaya. Both companies are owned by the Nakata family and Nakaya is staffed by the older retired Platinum company employees. The three in the center are Danitrio pens, Urushi and Maki-e over ebonite. Danitrio is a California company that has their pens hand made in Japan and Formosa.

Here is a Platinum and a Nakaya akatamenuri pen side by side.

















Note in both cases the upper pen appears larger since it is sitting on a stand.









As you mention, the detailed work on the Danitrio pens is amazing. Begining on the left most Dani, it is Sparrows in a Bamboo and Plum thicket which is based on the folktale "The tongue cut sparrow."


























The gold one is based on the folktale of "Momotaro, the Peach Boy".










The far right Dani is by a Formosan artist Zhi Hao and is based on the Buddhist/Shinto Magatama that are also seen in the more familiar Yin/Yang symbol. The artwork is Maki-e plus raden inlay of shells and thin strips of silver foil.


























Hope everyone enjoys them as much as I do.

And a teaser:


----------



## gangrel

Can see/read enough of the cap band to know it's a Sailor, which makes perfect sense. Namiki and Sailor both offer some stunning maki-e. But Sailor...come on. That cap band is WAY out of place, eh?

I'd not known Platinum was doing urushi, but I'm not surprised. Might argue half-brothers rather than cousins...or given this is WUS, while they are separate companies, it's fair to say that Nakaya is to Platinum, as the Micro Design Studio and Credor are to Seiko. In this case, it's the not-retirement home...the SERIOUSLY veteran artisans who want to, get to move over to do work they want to do by and large. Their 'entry level' is most companies' upper end, or even top of the line. And yes, I have 2.

For those looking for a gorgeous pen...and an introduction into several aspects of Japanese hand-crafting...start here:
NAKAYA FOUNTAIN PEN - Japanese handmade fountain pens

They'll have more detail. For ordering in the US, I'd start here:
Nakaya Fountain Pens from Classic Fountain Pens, Inc.

That's John Mottishaw's site...the best nibmeister in the US. And a very nice man; met him at a couple pens shows. And done a fair bit of business with him, always most successfully.


----------



## Archtop1952

My good old Parker "51"..


----------



## tanksndudes

A Lamy 2000. They are not out of reach for me, but I just haven't gotten one yet. There's a reason that design has been around for so long...


----------



## Hasaf

I have a strong preference for William Henry's pens. The Cabernet F8-1103 is a thing of beauty. However, it is a sold-out limited edition, even if it weren't, it is out of my "pen" price range.







_image from here_

oops' . . . I missed the:


> you're willing to use everyday.


In that case it will be my Pilot Vanishing Point; which, to put the above pen in perspective, I considered to be an expensive pen..


----------



## clarosec

Just replaced Grail #1 - Parker 75 ciselé. I have two fine nibs and one extra fine for it, plus the matching twist pencil and BP.

I still have my great-grandfather's Parker 51 and 45, My dad's Sheaffer Imperial Touchdown, my own Sonnet and Cross Radiance...

So next in useable/everyday would be a Pilot Vanishing Point. Not sure what nib size to get, though. My Cross has a medium nib which is more like a Parker Fine. The Sheaffer has a Fine that's more like extra-fine (and a bit scratchy). Not much experience with Japanese FP's. It'll be fun!


----------



## Greensweeps

I think the Lamy 2000 is the right answer to grail pen that I'm willing to use daily. Other than the daily use, I'd love a Nakaya Dorsal Fin.


----------



## clarosec

Greensweeps said:


> I think the Lamy 2000 is the right answer to grail pen that I'm willing to use daily. Other than the daily use, I'd love a Nakaya Dorsal Fin.


Both are niiice.

I've had the 75 at the office all week and it's a joy. No pressure, and with adjustable nib angle works great for me as a lefty. In some ways I prefer the look of the Sheaffer, any time you uncap it there's "oooh" and then you write with it and it's "ugh".

No such problems with the 75. The VP nib profile is awesome, it puts down ink, you get a fine line, and when you show up with a '57 Connie on your wrist and a 75 in your hand, it feels pretty good when both are working flawlessly. I'd put the Parker ciselé right up there with the Fender Stratocaster in terms of beauty in industrial design. They knocked it out of the park.


----------



## joelps

Love mb jfk edition. one day. one day.


----------



## weissa

It used to be the Mont Blanc Jules Verne, but then I got tired of messing with caps and went to an all-Vanishing Point rotation. So now I'd say a Stipula DaVinci Samurai or Amerigo Vespucci.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## raiderkilo

Fountain pen - Parker 51
Standard - Muramasa TacPen with Fisher Space refill


----------



## shea2812

I do like to have a P51 but as yet to find one. Not that I am actively seeking. Asking price for one around here is a bit too much. Do have a few fountain pens that I do derive great pleasure in their use. To name a few.... Pilot Elite pocket pen (B), Lamy 25P (broad stub), Sheaffer 921 (F), a few P45s and one particular Pelikan kiddy fountain pen in pink with folded nib that I like very much despite the loose cap.


----------



## gangrel

Can't find a 51?

People, there are more 51's out there than anyone can shake a stick at. MILLIONS were made. It was one of the most successful pens in history. eBay's swamped with em. The aerometric fillers have been among the best, most durable filling systems ever made; many are still chugging away, 50 and 60 years later. The common colors and Lustralloy cap models are not at all expensive. Rare color and gold-filled cap with uncommon finishing...yeah, those become collector pieces.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

My holy grail pen changes every time I get the last one...

1...... The Pelikan M1000 
2...... Lamy 2000
3...... Lamy Clear Safari - a must have
4...... Parker 51 - My holiest grail
5...... Parker - All 24K
6...... Parker Duofold Fountain
7...... Parker Duofold Ballpoint
8...... Mont Blanc Starwalker
9...... Mont Blanc Meisterstuck
10.. Pilot Vanishing Point

My current holy grail is Faber Castell's pen of the year... Just not sure which one... Any suggestions???









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## TreeDog

Already got mine: my dad's old parker 45 from the 80s.


----------



## RNHC

Nakaya Titanium Piccolo Writer


----------



## venable_steven

Honestly, I'm new at it all and not sure. I always thought Mont Blanc was the bees knees, but after some digging I see it's not at all popular. What's your grail and advice?


----------



## RNHC

Montblanc is like Rolex. Excellent quality but overpriced for what it is. I say that as owner of both brands.


----------



## athar201

grail pen could be a parker snake in solid gold


----------



## gangrel

well, since this is New Mexico, one must ask....red or green? 

Since the snakes came with either ruby or emerald eyes.

Good luck. Very few are still around, and hard rubber that old has to be handled with great care. Well, that and last I'd heard (20-odd years ago, probably)...typical price was in the $10-12K range. And IIRC, *silver* snakes were higher, because fewer were ever made. Could readily be completely off base there, tho; as noted, it's been a long time.


----------



## Perazzi-man

Parker 75 in cross-hatch sterling sliver.

Rec'd one for graduation in 1976. Used it til twenty years ago. For 10 years it sat til I found a repair shop that could fix it. I now use it once again. Best nib ever.


----------



## ruchou

Well , in my opinion. I will choose the montblanc 1912.
This is because I love the montblanc build quality and the branding itself despite the fact the QC is not as good as it before.
Besides, the mechanism of 1912 is really fantastic . It is truly a technology innovation with its retractable nip movement



從我的iPad使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## RNHC

ruchou said:


> Well , in my opinion. I will choose the montblanc 1912... It is truly a technology innovation with its retractable nip movement


I'm not sure retractable nib is innovative. It's been done by multiple manufacturers like Pilot and Lamy before Montblanc. What I don't understand is why Montblanc 1912 has a cap in addition to retractable mechanism. Other brands developed retractable fountain pens to do away with caps - that is retractable pens do not need caps.


----------



## gangrel

The issue is getting a decent seal in those capless approaches. The Vanishing Point nib unit is also completely different from anything else in their catalog, because the capless actuation method has to fit around the entire nib unit. Look at the nibs on the VP and Dialog 3; the VP has a very small nib. Don't have a Dialog 3, but it looks fairly small. Also, the only capless FPs I know offhand...are the Lamy and the VP variants. I don't believe it's a common approach at all.

Also, they're offering it as a heritage. That design is the classic Safety, which dates back to Waterman hard rubber pens, introduced in 1908. May have been others that far back, but those are the earliest I know of.

https://www.vintagepens.com/safety_pens.shtml


----------



## RNHC

RNHC said:


> What I don't understand is why Montblanc 1912 has a cap in addition to retractable mechanism.





gangrel said:


> That design is the classic Safety, which dates back to Waterman hard rubber pens...


I didn't know that. So VP and Dialog can be considered evolved Safety pens with built-in cover or "cap" at the tip. I see now that Montblanc 1912 is a modern version of an old Safety pen design. What is old is new again.


----------



## ruchou

Yes, I have to correct my words about the innovation about the nip. 
To be more specific, the retracting nib along with piston filling is the very innovative.
Many pens with retractable nip mechanism don’t have the piston filling but cartridge/converter.
Wonder how Montblanc design the mechanism 


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## gangrel

It is innovative, but I'm not sure it's desirable. There's good points, but reliability seems like an issue. Ink capacity is going to be an issue. And if something goes wrong with the piston...and that does happen...the repair is gonna be non-trivial. It requires both hands to operate. And the cap doesn't post well.

That...and it's bloody expensive.

For something large...druther get the Pelikan 800 Renaissance Brown or Grand Place...but 800's are bigger than I like. And I have a 600 Grand Place; don't need the 800. Or one of the red Pelikan 101 special editions. Or a Nakaya and one of the new Aurora 88's, with a flex nib...combined, they'd be about the same cost.


----------



## jar

SaletCivin said:


> Then, to complete the holy trinity, a Ferrari Da Varese:
> 
> View attachment 12422953


I think I recognize that picture.


----------



## jar

SaletCivin said:


> Is it yours ? I took it off Google Image.


Yup. One of my Ferrari da Varese pens.








I generally use the Yesterday more often though.


----------



## sokol3333

Montblanc Hemingway, for sure.


----------



## MLJinAK

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> My holy grail pen changes every time I get the last one...
> 
> My current holy grail is Faber Castell's pen of the year... Just not sure which one... Any suggestions???
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


I was going to post a Faber Castell pen of the year as one of my grails...

I like the Jade model. Never handled one, but the whole package and extras that come along with it will probably enhance the experience of buying. I almost just want the pen box!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

MLJinAK said:


> I was going to post a Faber Castell pen of the year as one of my grails...
> 
> I like the Jade model. Never handled one, but the whole package and extras that come along with it will probably enhance the experience of buying. I almost just want the pen box!


MLJinAK,

I have held the 2011 Jade pen (as pictured below)... in a luxury pen store... And boy it was absolutely beautiful... And extremely heavy... Probably not much good as an everyday writer... But don't think that's the point of the pen 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MLJinAK

Applying the qualifier of "use everyday" I'd pick my newest pen - the Pilot Decimo. It's a slimmer version of the Pilot Vanishing point.

There are MUCH nicer pens that I'd want, and currently have more expensive pens, however, I wouldn't use them everyday like I would the Decimo. Insane bang for the buck in utility and quality.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/pilot-decimo-bad-review-worse-pictures-4522621.html#post43980695


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

MLJinAK said:


> Applying the qualifier of "use everyday" I'd pick my newest pen - the Pilot Decimo. It's a slimmer version of the Pilot Vanishing point.
> 
> There are MUCH nicer pens that I'd want, and currently have more expensive pens, however, I wouldn't use them everyday like I would the Decimo. Insane bang for the buck in utility and quality.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f221/pilot-decimo-bad-review-worse-pictures-4522621.html#post43980695
> 
> View attachment 12469677


Yea, I know where you're coming from, have original VP... And do really like it... But for me, even with the medium point, it is a bit scratchy compared to many of my other more expensive pens... even my not so expensive Lamy 2000...
The concept is excellent, however delivery, quality wise, isn't quite there...
But I don't have the new one like you do, so I'm probably comparing old tech to new... 
What nib do you have in your new slimmer model, and what ink do you use mate?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## kit7

How did I get here?

My favourite every day pen is a Parker all stainless steel jotter. I don't know what it is but I love Sharpies! I always have one in my pocket. I don't work at a desk, it's perfect for drawing a line on a piece of wood or steel before cutting. I went in to a stationary shop with my son last week to buy another one, he spotted 24 in a pack for 15 Euros, so I think we're stocked up for the year.

Seriously though, I bought a box of junk at an auction recently and in it was a Waterman 52 in it's original box. It was all gummed up with ink. So I cleaned it up a bit and tried it out. I reckon it's over 30 years since I last used a fountain pen.

I can now see what all the fuss is about. I think in this age of electronics and instant communication there's something special about using a 100 year old delicate instrument to keep a diary or simply sign your name. So for now I've got my grail fountain pen, I don't think I'll ever be a fountain pen collector. But Sharpies? Nah 25 in various colours is more than enough.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Just found a Parker 51 in Forest Green that's been refurbished.....I'll post some pics when it arrives. Ideally the best designed pen ever...


----------



## Hayseed Brown

I have three Lamy 2000s and I can't really see anything else for daily work use, as I don't baby them at all, they work well, and they don't draw attention at all (mostly--sometimes curious attention, but no "wow!" attention).

My grails are the Sailor King of Pen Briarwood and the Namiki Emperor Black:


----------



## MLJinAK

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Yea, I know where you're coming from, have original VP... And do really like it... But for me, even with the medium point, it is a bit scratchy compared to many of my other more expensive pens... even my not so expensive Lamy 2000...
> The concept is excellent, however delivery, quality wise, isn't quite there...
> But I don't have the new one like you do, so I'm probably comparing old tech to new...
> What nib do you have in your new slimmer model, and what ink do you use mate?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


I'm using a fine nib with Iroshizuku Kon-Peki ink.

I haven't been using it for a long time, so maybe I may be annoyed down the road, but my biggest gripe is the smooth metal texture. Not an issue yet, but a potential one I haven't run across.

Quality seems excellent in just my first week.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

MLJinAK said:


> I'm using a fine nib with Iroshizuku Kon-Peki ink.
> 
> I haven't been using it for a long time, so maybe I may be annoyed down the road, but my biggest gripe is the smooth metal texture. Not an issue yet, but a potential one I haven't run across.
> 
> Quality seems excellent in just my first week.


Mate, I went for the matte black finish, so pen slipping isn't an issue for me.

How has it been going?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## lmtfi

Not a grail so much - but I's like to own a Nakaya Cigar Aka-tamenuri.


----------

